# Amazon Flex with a Tesla!



## Jonathanrflores

It's not so bad but it kinda looks bad! I'm driving my Tesla model 3 to the Amazon warehouse to do some blocks. I figured that I'd put fewer miles on the car doing flex than ridesharing. If anyone is interested, I've blogged about it here:






My market is here in Chicago, IL and so far, there's plenty of blocks here for $72+ For the most part, I drive my Prius for rideshare & flex but sometimes i rather drive the Tesla.


----------



## oicu812

You only can get away with not using the seats on a evening same day route. Even then, there's no guarantee.


----------



## Jonathanrflores

No doubt but then again, you could fold down the rear seats.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Looks like Mundelein warehouse  and you had an easy route in libertyville/Vernon Hills. 

Just curious.. does your Tesla qualify as Select for uber?


----------



## oicu812

Jonathanrflores said:


> No doubt but then again, you could fold down the rear seats.


Even then you may have to resort to front seats. They have giant size boxes that weighs almost nothing. Plenty of deliveries of paper towels & toilet paper. Those hardly weigh anything but are all bulky.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY

You could toss a sheet over the seats.

I like the fact that the warehouse workers were not even phased. They are use to Flex drivers making bad life decisions.


----------



## ScubaMark

?


----------



## WestBurbsMac

You can afford a Tesla but need to work Flex?



Chicago-uber said:


> Looks like Mundelein warehouse  and you had an easy route in libertyville/Vernon Hills


And photography inside is a deactivation if ID'd.


----------



## steveK2016

Who thought white seats was a good idea? Lol. 

I thought you werent supposed to leave packages on the front door like that?


----------



## Prius13

Following.


----------



## Bygosh

Eh did the math and at 2.75/Gallon I would save $300/year (includes oil changes or lack of) over my current hybrid. And the base model 3 costs 35k...not worth it until gas goes to 4+ or the 3 comes down in price significantly.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Bygosh said:


> Eh did the math and at 2.75/Gallon I would save $300/year (includes oil changes or lack of) over my current hybrid. And the base model 3 costs 35k...not worth it until gas goes to 4+ or the 3 comes down in price significantly.


In California with electricty at $.18 per KwH and gas at $3.00, running a Tesla Model S would give a fuel cost equivalent of 43mpg. My Camry Hybrid averages 36, so the savings aren't convincing for me either.


----------



## SurginGeneral

The Gift of Fish said:


> In California with electricty at $.18 per KwH and gas at $3.00, running a Tesla Model S would give a fuel cost equivalent of 43mpg. My Camry Hybrid averages 36, so the savings aren't convincing for me either.


The way I see it: owning an electric car right now is cool and they are an interesting technology. But it's like owning the very FIRST iPhone. Groundbreaking, but a lot of improvement is going to be made.

EVs in ten years, once competition & better supply of batteries drives down the prices, will be excellent. I do like the Model 3s, the AWD Dual Motor ones seem nice, but they're busy competing with BMW and Audi.

We, in this business, need the Camry of the EV world to surface and become king


----------



## Andreq907

Jonathanrflores said:


> It's not so bad but it kinda looks bad! I'm driving my Tesla model 3 to the Amazon warehouse to do some blocks. I figured that I'd put fewer miles on the car doing flex than ridesharing. If anyone is interested, I've blogged about it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My market is here in Chicago, IL and so far, there's plenty of blocks here for $72+ For the most part, I drive my Prius for rideshare & flex but sometimes i rather drive the Tesla.


No offense but can you do math? Because if you could you would see how the depreciation youre losing on that car is not worth what youre making but ok...


----------



## OJL

Lol. This guy is driving a Tesla doing Amazon Flex. Hahahaha. Who birthed these ppl?!? Smh.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Aaaaaand I just saw this same guy in dch4 warehouse loading the packages in his Tesla.


----------



## Paladin220

I bet his nice white seats aren't so pristine anymore? What an idiot.


----------



## Prius13

Chicago-uber said:


> Aaaaaand I just saw this same guy in dch4 warehouse loading the packages in his Tesla.


And you're not using your Ludicrous model?


----------



## Chicago-uber

Prius13 said:


> And you're not using your Ludicrous model?


My car is fast enough without ludicrous mode. The other day I stepped on accelerator when entering the highway and before I knew it I was at 110mph.

There's no way I'd be using my tesla for flex. Maybe in my old car. Right now strictly DSPing in white vans (soon prime vans)


----------



## Prius13

Chicago-uber said:


> My car is fast enough without ludicrous mode. The other day I stepped on accelerator when entering the highway and before I knew it I was at 110mph.
> 
> There's no way I'd be using my tesla for flex. Maybe in my old car. Right now strictly DSPing in white vans (soon prime vans)


Passed a Model S on my way to SPI. Owner was obviously hypermiling. Maybe not a lot of fast charging stations along 55.


----------

